# Construir un Talk Box



## bigflipo (May 7, 2010)

hola soy nuevo posteando... espero que no exista este tema por eso de las repeticiones etc... minimo el buscador no encuentra este tema. pero bueno.

Quiero hacer un TalkBox, este es un aparato que al parecer envia audio atravez de un tubo de plastico, las ondas de sonido viajan por el aire dentro del tubo el cual tiene un extremo dentro de la boca del musico interprete. este musico mueve su boca sin usar su voz, solo hace movimientos con la boca simulando hablar, y el sonido que entra por su boca se "transforma" en las palabras que vocaliza. ese sonido es captado por un microfono y es asi como el publico puede escuchar al instrumento "hablar".
se usa mucho en musica electronica, y tambien se usa mucho en rock para hacer el efecto "Wah wah" de guitarra mas perfecto que existe.
Cualquier oracion se puede decir.

alguien sabra algo acerca de esto? quiero construir uno.
Gracias!!
bigflipo.


----------



## malesi (May 7, 2010)

Hola
Pues si que hay algo..
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...amplificador-preamplificador-11934/#post67658

Saludos


----------



## aeroslax (May 10, 2010)

Creo que  Bigflipo se refiere a esto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq8lIm__JQo&feature=related

o mejor 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EIQxwotn3k&feature=fvw

Están en inglés =(    pero las imágenes lo dicen casi todo; 
si tienes alguna duda pregúntame a mi que me hice uno


----------

